# Refin a Vintage Gibson?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I recently purchased a 1980 Les Paul. It's been refinished in the past to a Goldtop quite some time ago. The back has a significant amount of playwear and the top is just OK. This guitar has been messed with, and I'm planning to do some more (replace pickups, wiring, etc). I don't think 1980 is so "vintage" that I'm destroying anything important, and to a certain extent the damage has been done.

Just curious what thoughts are on refinishing a guitar for the second time? A few photos below.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dig it so I say leave it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You can't undo what has been done so really why not do it twice!

If this was original, I would probably keep it like it is for that whole "originality" thing whatever that actually is but since you aren't the first what the hell.

Then I suppose it comes down to do you care. Me, if it is a fiddling around guitar, leave it as is and go bash it up some more


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The anemic gold looks like something that belongs in the 80s...lol

I'd probably leave it as a beater then not have to worry if it gets beaten some more.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mojo, don'cha know.
Leave it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

if You dislike the color go wild, if you like it keep it 🤷‍♂️ 
is This what you wanted the pcb for? If so, if you want to go non pcb I’ll wire it up for you.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You're not going to affect the value by refin again, if that's what you're asking. The damage, on several fronts, has been done. No serious collector has any interest in this guitar for a long time now.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Refinish the top in black.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

RBlakeney said:


> if You dislike the color go wild, if you like it keep it 🤷‍♂️
> is This what you wanted the pcb for? If so, if you want to go non pcb I’ll wire it up for you.


Even I wouldn't subject this to a PCB. Thanks for the offer though, I may take you up on it (soldering is not my strongest skill). I have a set of P90s I want to put in this.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Any idea what kind of finish was used? If it was done with nitro it's going to be relatively easy to deal with if you want to refinish it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I say leave it.... I might be able to afford it during the next BlueRocker Gibson month!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

gtrguy said:


> Any idea what kind of finish was used? If it was done with nitro it's going to be relatively easy to deal with if you want to refinish it.


I have no idea - I won't actually have it in my possession for about a month. Some other photos show the paint job on the top is a bit more crude than it appears here.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> Refinish the top in black.


That's what I was thinking.

Although I'd use Tremclad and put it on with a brush .. lol


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Although I'd use Tremclad and put it on with a brush .. lol


How about oil paint and put it on with a pallet knife?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Doug Gifford said:


> How about oil paint and put it on with a pallet knife?


I think the two would have about the same outcome.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks great the way it is...leave it alone and just enjoy it!!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a goldtop fan. If it looks okay, I'd say leave it. I don't consider an '80 "vintage" that you have to worry about affecting the value, so if you don't like the top, go for it. I kinda like the beat up back. 

If you decide to strip it, maybe a Lucy red top would be cool.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I know a guy who stripped a 57 RI and there was a gorgeous flame top hiding underneath. I don’t think you will get that here. If it’s already been refinished I don’t see any harm in doing again, except to your bank account. I’d probably just leave it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Call it reliced!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Even I wouldn't subject this to a PCB. Thanks for the offer though, I may take you up on it (soldering is not my strongest skill). I have a set of P90s I want to put in this.


Don’t you already have a P90 LP? I’d love a minihum LP, so maybe I’m just projecting lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

jdto said:


> Don’t you already have a P90 LP? I’d love a minihum LP, so maybe I’m just projecting lol


I have a 76 Deluxe with minis - it's super heavy at over 10 lbs but plays and sounds great. 

This one may replace my current P90 GT (a 2014 Traditional). I kind of like the original run of Deluxes - Norlin specs and all. I think it's probably because they're so uncool.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> I say leave it.... I might be able to afford it during the next BlueRocker Gibson month!


Yeah when is the next one? Is 0% financing over 48months an option?😁
I say either put it back to original, or use it as a good canvas to make whatever you can dream up! Imagine stripping the finish and finding some amazing wood under it. Or maybe leave the back and do your own aged finish.


----------



## Hendo (Jun 19, 2021)

Definitely won’t have any effect on value to refin. Depending on what you have into it id go wild. I think Lucy red would be great also. I’m also a sucker for Pelham blue and I’d find a way to throw a stinger on it as well.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

nothing says "retro" like woodgrain mactac


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want an idea of figure, pull the pickups. My money is on a plain 3pc top though. The wear on the back is play wear on a 42yo guitar. That means at least someone loved it.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Doug Gifford said:


> nothing says "retro" like woodgrain mactac
> 
> View attachment 419812


Actually, a veneer top might look cool. I've got sheets of a beautiful maple burl that I've been looking for something to use it for.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I actually like it as is but I voted refinish the top. Its not a quality paint job....anything you do is not going to hurt the resale value.

If it was mine I would probably paint the top black - right over the gold. Add a bigsby b7 and play some neil young songs.

Nathan


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Love the battle scars,... gives it real world character and many story lines. Now you add your own battle scars to the guitar and tell us the stories of how they came to be.


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

Just my 2 cents..... If it was mine I'd refinish it. Could have been done with a spray bomb from Canadian tire. I agree with the previous comments, it's already been devalued ....paint, pickups, tuners, and that bridge ? Looks like a Japan copy type, don't know how they made that fit or why ?.... Might want to check the threaded bridge studs Also, because I would want to aleast put a Gibson Nashville back on there. ( I may have an old one in my parts box if you want it). It's definitely a 3 piece top, you can see the bottom seam goes thru the neck pickup pots, that era had sunburst tops so if that doesn't bother you a nice burst would dress it up. Refinishing is not cheap so count on north of $1000 for a proper job.Those guitars are heavy, dense and not particularly toneful so a proper thin guitar finish would help.
but hey.......... what do I know.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

zak9990 said:


> Just my 2 cents..... If it was mine I'd refinish it. Could have been done with a spray bomb from Canadian tire. I agree with the previous comments, it's already been devalued ....paint, pickups, tuners, and that bridge ? Looks like a Japan copy type, don't know how they made that fit or why ?.... Might want to check the threaded bridge studs Also, because I would want to aleast put a Gibson Nashville back on there. ( I may have an old one in my parts box if you want it). It's definitely a 3 piece top, you can see the bottom seam goes thru the neck pickup pots, that era had sunburst tops so if that doesn't bother you a nice burst would dress it up. Refinishing is not cheap so count on north of $1000 for a proper job.Those guitars are heavy, dense and not particularly toneful so a proper thin guitar finish would help.
> but hey.......... what do I know.


I have not yet seen this guitar in person - should arrive on Sunday. I expect the refin may be less whelming than the pictures appear. Anyway, it will be what it is I'll decide what to do with it once I get it in my hands. The tuners are definitely original, and I expect the neck mini humbucker is as well. Not really a concern for me, I'm going with function over form on this one.


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

nnieman said:


> I actually like it as is but I voted refinish the top. Its not a quality paint job....anything you do is not going to hurt the resale value.
> 
> If it was mine I would probably paint the top black - right over the gold. Add a bigsby b7 and play some neil young songs.
> 
> Nathan





BlueRocker said:


> I have not yet seen this guitar in person - should arrive on Sunday. I expect the refin may be less whelming than the pictures appear. Anyway, it will be what it is I'll decide what to do with it once I get it in my hands. The tuners are definitely original, and I expect the neck mini humbucker is as well. Not really a concern for me, I'm going with function over form on this one.


Ultimately you do what makes you happy not anybody else. But I would resist the temptation to slap yet another coat of finish on a guitar with most likely 2 coats already as some others have suggested. It's a guitar not a garage door.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

zak9990 said:


> Ultimately you do what makes you happy not anybody else. But I would resist the temptation to slap yet another coat of finish on a guitar with most likely 2 coats already as some others have suggested. It's a guitar not a garage door.


I'm pretty sure they have the technology now to remove paint. But I suppose 6-7 more coats it could have the same finish as a strat


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Got the guitar today. It's ugly in an endearing sort of way. Maple neck has some staining from a black stand at the base of the headstock and half way down the neck (worse in person than in the photos). Original frets are good and it plays great. I'll be leaving it as found for a while. New pickups are going in tomorrow.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> I recently purchased a 1980 Les Paul. It's been refinished in the past to a Goldtop quite some time ago. The back has a significant amount of playwear and the top is just OK. This guitar has been messed with, and I'm planning to do some more (replace pickups, wiring, etc). I don't think 1980 is so "vintage" that I'm destroying anything important, and to a certain extent the damage has been done.
> 
> Just curious what thoughts are on refinishing a guitar for the second time? A few photos below.
> 
> ...


Wow...three different colours...thats a guitar with an identity issue

If it were mine, and played nice...i'd re-fin...darkback goldtop...but the p90 would go too


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> Got the guitar today. It's ugly in an endearing sort of way. Maple neck has some staining from a black stand at the base of the headstock and half way down the neck (worse in person than in the photos). Original frets are good and it plays great. I'll be leaving it as found for a while. New pickups are going in tomorrow.
> 
> Never seen that before. Looks like somebody removed the original Gibson Nashville threaded bridge studs and installed the bigger inserts for that Japanese copy bridge. Absolutely no reason to do that. Kind of amazing, It's been messed with except it has the original tuners which are normally the first things to get swapped. I do have the Nashville bridge that goes on this guitar that you can have for free, but it's not gonna fit on those studs. Looks like somebody was using a tool on the disc that sets the string height...
> Anyway, nice project guitar.
> ...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW... you weren't kidding. That is a pretty bad re-fin job. 

Honestly, if you got it for a good price, you may have a diamond in the rough. And, as you say, it plays nice, so who cares.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Went to swap the pickups and the crappy paint job has run into the pickup cavities to the point that it's a tight squeeze to get the pickups in and height adjustment is a PITA. Also found something that looks like bondo or drywall compound under the pickups. Anyway, it's getting the refin. I thought just to make it super obvious this would be a good colour - a P90 Coppertop Deluxe.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Your resolve has about the same expiration date as mine man.

That will be a sweet colour though and probably make you a happy camper.


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> Went to swap the pickups and the crappy paint job has run into the pickup cavities to the point that it's a tight squeeze to get the pickups in and height adjustment is a PITA. Also found something that looks like bondo or drywall compound under the pickups. Anyway, it's getting the refin. I thought just to make it super obvious this would be a good colour - a P90 Coppertop Deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 420873


I think you're gonna find more than a sloppy refinish job. If there's bondo somebody was covering up something like damage or a Kayler bridge removal etc.. Just my opinion but that bridge is the bigger issue, not the finish or pick ups at this point. Deal with the business end first. That bridge is junk. Look at the string slots on the high E and B saddles...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

zak9990 said:


> I think you're gonna find more than a sloppy refinish job. If there's bondo somebody was covering up something like damage or a Kayler bridge removal etc.. Just my opinion but that bridge is the bigger issue, not the finish or pick ups at this point. Deal with the business end first. That bridge is junk. Look at the string slots on the high E and B saddles...


Bridge is going to be replaced with a new tonepros, as is the tailpiece and studs. The "bondo" is under the pickups. I guess we'll see about the rest when the paint comes off. I'm keeping the original tuners which work well, but don't really care if the rest of the hardware is correct for the year - a showpiece this will never be. I'm just going to do what they did back in the day and make it into something I like.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"Bondo". Now that is a product I have not heard referenced in a long time. My Dad's old 68 Fairlane and the yearly trip into his uncles shop for the Spring-Time Bondo job! 

But, never, and I mean never on a guitar. Scary stuff. I disagree with @Mark Brown 's assessment of "no resolve". If I found Bondo on a guitar, I would have abandoned it!! Ha, ha!!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> I disagree with @Mark Brown 's assessment of "no resolve".


I just meant to say it took under a week to go from "nah its fine" to complete refin. That is about as long as I make it on decisions. This is why a man has to act fast before common sense can go and get the better of ya


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Upon further inspection, it is worse than I thought. But it did come in a nice '90's Gibson case. I should probably sell the case and the tuners, and use the rest for firewood. A couple of minutes with a chisel and, well here it is. I bought it off Kijiji and had someone else pick it up so I was working from photos (but the seller had it listed on Reverb - at least I would have some recourse if I bought it there). 

Anyway this guitar is going to live again. I'm going to do what it takes even though it makes no sense. For those of you who delight in the suffering of others, I paid too much for this thing and got burned. Just thought I'd get that out of the way.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

WTF is that gloopy gloop? Drywall mud?

Oh buddy!

Well, hopefully you can bring her back to life. I like a project! Look forward to seeing you move forward.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So I took this to a local guy who came highly recommended. Strip repair and refin, new frets, new nut, new electronics and P90s. I'm hoping to see it in about a month. I decided on a dark back, and the top will be the colour of a duracell coppertop. Here's the update I got today and some photos.

_*Here are a few pictures of progress work being done on your guitar. As you can see all the hardware is off and the old finish has been stripped off ( what a challenge that was). The whole guitar has been sanded and the top has been sealed with a grey primer. the back has been grain filler sealed and stained walnut and sprayed with a sanding sealer ( ready for clear coat). The top is now ready for the copper color. Binding and sides have been taped to protect from overspray etc. Headstock has been prepped for new finish. All the old frets have been pulled and the fingerboard gouges have been filled & repaired (but not yet levelled). The bottoms of the PU cavities have been routed and levelled and cleaned up as well.*_

_*As you can see work is progressing nicely but we are quite a ways from being finished....lots to do. I will keep you posted as progress continues.


















































*_


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Personally I'd keep that minibucker (and the electronics prolly fine too), but good choice to refin the whole thing.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Personally I'd keep that minibucker (and the electronics prolly fine too), but good choice to refin the whole thing.


Thanks. The wire in the control cavity looked like it had been robbed from some Christmas tree lights so I opted to scrap the whole thing. Nothing special about 1980 Gibson pots either, so all new.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Thanks. The wire in the control cavity looked like it had been robbed from some Christmas tree lights so I opted to scrap the whole thing. Nothing special about 1980 Gibson pots either, so all new.



Oh fair enough, didn't see a gut shot.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ohh..i love darkback guitars!!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Did you take all that bondo junk out? What was it there for?

Good decision to refin, but what is the grey primer for and is the refin getting done in nitro?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Did you take all that bondo junk out? What was it there for?
> 
> Good decision to refin, but what is the grey primer for and is the refin getting done in nitro?


I don't know I didn't strip it. He routed out all the crap as far as I can tell. It's getting a coppertop nitro finish.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> I don't know I didn't strip it. He routed out all the crap as far as I can tell. It's getting a coppertop nitro finish.


Nice! That's going to look fantastic when it's done.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Got a picture of the colour sample today










Option 2


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I like number one.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

If those were my options...1

The second looks more like shoreline gold...i prefer the _gleam_ on an LP


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

ezcomes said:


> If those were my options...1
> 
> The second looks more like shoreline gold...i prefer the _gleam_ on an LP


#1 is what I was going for.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> #1 is what I was going for.


The copper one for sure. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’d keep it as is and have a guitar to take out without worry.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Stopped by for an update today. Some rework was required to remove the bridge sockets which were some bizarre metric thread and were glued in. Then filled the holes and spray colour. Here's a couple of shots.


















A few weeks ago I decided my other refin project (an Epiphone ES-335 Dot Studio Worn Brown) was probably never going to get done by me. This was a super cheap guitar that I really liked, so it went in for the same paint. This will go down in history as probably one of the dumbest things I've ever done, but I did it anyway. It started life looking like this










Here it is in mid-process with the colour coat.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

That looks awesome!
Now they're siblings!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Final Update:

Got a call last night that both guitars are ready for pickup. He sent me these photos.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Got a call last night that both guitars are ready for pickup. He sent me these photos.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## maverick08 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool and unique colour on those!


----------

